# Ever use Matrox M9188 for multiple projectors w edge blending w/o edgeblen projectors



## SouthFloridaSFX (Apr 4, 2012)

I am looking for an affordable solution to run 8 projectors horizontally to make one looonnngggg screen. Matrox recommends using edge blending projectors for why my guess would be to control the brightness on the blend. Has anyone ever used this card without an edgeblending projector?


Thanks!

Heres there quote:

Works with Affordable Edge Blending Projectors

The Matrox PowerDesk Edge Overlap feature included in all M-Series cards support edge blending projectors (examples: Mitsubishi 8000 Series and Panasonic D6000 series). These projectors provide excellent image quality, ever increasing luminance, high reliability and are cost effective.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Ever use Matrox M9188 for multiple projectors w edge blending w/o edgeblen projec*

No, I have not (but I haven't used that specific product anyhow). Why would you want to do that? What this says to me is that the product will provide the overlapped image (other products don't do this), but it will require the projector to be able to do the blending. If the projector cannot do that, then you end up with extreme bright areas where the image overlaps. Also, if you just try to butt the images together, then it is more noticeable if your projectors are not the same intensity.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Ever use Matrox M9188 for multiple projectors w edge blending w/o edgeblen projec*

My issue was that the projectors that do edge blending are significantly more in price. With the card it will blend the images but will not control image brightness. I was wondering how bright it would really be...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Ever use Matrox M9188 for multiple projectors w edge blending w/o edgeblen projec*

With edge blending, you take down the intensity of the overlapped image by "feathering" it out. Without that, you are stacking the brightness of your two projectors at the point where they overlap. This will give you columns that are brighter across your image. There are aftermarket edge blending tools that you could put in line, but at that point, I don't know if you would be saving over the cost of the projectors. What kind of budget are you working under?


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Ever use Matrox M9188 for multiple projectors w edge blending w/o edgeblen projec*

I thought it was strange the Matrox PowerDesk for M-Series software did'nt feather out the hotspots. Were working on a budget now, but the screen will be almost 150ft long by 6 feet tall...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Ever use Matrox M9188 for multiple projectors w edge blending w/o edgeblen projec*


SouthFloridaSFX said:


> I thought it was strange the Matrox PowerDesk for M-Series software did'nt feather out the hotspots. Were working on a budget now, but the screen will be almost 150ft long by 6 feet tall...



Dataton Watchout and Resolume Arena (a VJ software) are programs that can apply the edge blending for you. As a hardware solution, you could use something like this, but it requires one unit per projector which may defeat any cost savings you have by using a projector without the edge blending built in.

Ideally, if you had the budget, you would want something like Vista Spyder. 

If you haven't worked with edge blending before, here's a great introduction article for you.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Ever use Matrox M9188 for multiple projectors w edge blending w/o edgeblen projec*

Ruin, Resolume Arena looks like a easy fix for the project. Have you used this software before? It shows the availability of edge blending, but doesn't say how many projectors you can max out with. It just shows blending 2 projectors.


----------



## tyler.martin (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Ever use Matrox M9188 for multiple projectors w edge blending w/o edgeblen projec*


SouthFloridaSFX said:


> Ruin, Resolume Arena looks like a easy fix for the project. Have you used this software before? It shows the availability of edge blending, but doesn't say how many projectors you can max out with. It just shows blending 2 projectors.



I've seen an Installation with Resolume that used 12 blended projectors. It depends on how many outputs your computer has.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Ever use Matrox M9188 for multiple projectors w edge blending w/o edgeblen projec*

They don't state a limit

> With soft edging you can seamlessly project 1 widescreen image with 2 or more projectors. It can even wrap around the composition for 360 degrees seamless projection.



metti had a license up for sale in the classified section. You might want to see if he still has it available.


----------

